# Here she is!!!



## Newtothiss (Aug 31, 2022)

She's rough, but very old and incredibly unique! 

And did I mention, HUGE?! 30' X 14"
(That's a maxed out 25' tape!)

Don't think she's worth a whole lot, but damn she cool!


----------



## Furryinabottle (Aug 31, 2022)

Beautiful!

It may not be worth it, but you could get the sign repaired.


----------



## Newtothiss (Aug 31, 2022)

I imagine it's worth it to someone..
Just not me...


----------



## UncleBruce (Aug 31, 2022)

Newtothiss said:


> She's rough, but very old and incredibly unique!
> 
> And did I mention, HUGE?! 30' X 14"
> (That's a maxed out 25' tape!)
> ...


I think you would be very surprised at what that sign would sell for in an auction.  I would guess $1000+ possibly.  When it comes to the Petrolina memorabilia they like the big signs and the condition on this looks pretty decent for the age.


----------



## Furryinabottle (Aug 31, 2022)

Oh, wow! Sounds like a deal for getting it free.


----------



## Newtothiss (Aug 31, 2022)

Furryinabottle said:


> Oh, wow! Sounds like a deal for getting it free.


Not quite free.
There was some work in finding, digging and getting it out. 

Not to mention the boatload of bee stings..

So, I paid for it...


----------



## Newtothiss (Aug 31, 2022)

UncleBruce said:


> I think you would be very surprised at what that sign would sell for in an auction.  I would guess $1000+ possibly.  When it comes to the Petrolina memorabilia they like the big signs and the condition on this looks pretty decent for the age.


Pristine, or fully restored, I bet that bad boy would bring in a crazy sum! Especially at auction! (All it takes is 2 liquored up guys that really want it!)


----------



## Furryinabottle (Aug 31, 2022)

@Newtothiss Ah, dang. That sucks.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 31, 2022)

Most people I think would prefer original & unrestored, Sometime restoring something De Values it. Who knows, Somebody might be willing to pay $1,000.00 for it as is? Good Luck. LEON.


----------



## Victoria Regina (Aug 31, 2022)

Newtothiss said:


> I imagine it's worth it to someone..
> Just not me...


Someone named  Bob . . . .


----------



## Len (Aug 31, 2022)

If you put it in an auction make sure the reserve is at least the minimum amount you'll be happy with. An all around superior effort you can tell your grandkids about. Congrats.


----------



## sandchip (Aug 31, 2022)

If you sell it, I wish you well.  Like Mr. Bruce said, it may do better than you think.  There are some folks who have the money and the space to display even a sign that large.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 31, 2022)

Why Bob? How about Joe?


----------



## Newtothiss (Aug 31, 2022)

Hold up.
YOU GUYS know both Bob AND Joe?!?

Fuck it, I'm giving Steve first dibs.


----------



## UncleBruce (Aug 31, 2022)

If you are not keeping it contact Glenn Miller.  His auctions would be the perfect venue for your sign.
Glenn Miller
N8779 Hwy 95
Hixton , WI 54635
Phone: 7152992543
Email: wisconsinjunk@yahoo.com
Web: www.millersauctionco.com
Prices Realized at Auction


----------



## Newtothiss (Aug 31, 2022)

UncleBruce said:


> If you are not keeping it contact Glenn Miller.  His auctions would be the perfect venue for your sign.
> Glenn Miller
> N8779 Hwy 95
> Hixton , WI 54635
> ...


Shipping would be soon $PENDY LOL


----------



## ICEMANGMC1947 (Sep 7, 2022)

HOW MUCH DO YOU WANT FOR IT?


----------

